# Back in the Black



## MSFTie (16 Jan 2004)

I use MS Money to track the valuations of my various investments - direct share holdings, pension funds, mine & wifes SSIA's. I get share price updates each day and I do manual updates of the pension & SSIA funds each month. 

After a very red 2 year period (approx), I'm delighted to report that I'm back in the black today - all my funds/accounts/shares are in profit, after a lean two years. Roll on the recovery.....

Conflict of Interest: I'm a Microsoft employee & shareholder


----------



## hooper (16 Jan 2004)

*.*

that's just great


----------



## hooper (16 Jan 2004)

*.*

although i have to say i would rather deep fry my nads than use any MS products


----------



## temptedd (16 Jan 2004)

*Re: .*



> After a very red 2 year period (approx), I'm delighted to report that I'm back in the black today - all my funds/accounts/shares are in profit, after a lean two years. Roll on the recovery.....



Maybe that *was* the recovery...... :rollin


----------



## The President (29 Jan 2004)

*MS Money*

I recently purchased a copy of MS Money in UK and installed it in Ireland. Unfortunately, or predictably, the default banks, and the banks that sync on line, are not irish banks, so I need to constantly add my own transactions.

Is there an Irish region product, woth AIB, BoI etc, so the product can access my transcations and update online?

Magic product apart from that.
thanks


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (29 Jan 2004)

*Re: MS Money*

Is this list any use?

money.msn.co.uk/MyMoney/M...efault.asp


----------



## MSFTie (30 Jan 2004)

*MS Money*

Hi Pres - You can import transaction files from any online banking facility that can export QIF or MS Money format files. From personal experience, the online banking facilities from MBNA & NIB support these exports - I guess other banks may do so also. This is slightly less elegant than the online sync'ing of accounts available in UK or US, but it generally does the job. To be honest, I've found it more useful to set up recurring payments in the bills & deposits section to get these to hit my account automatically than the actual downloading bit.


----------



## The President (30 Jan 2004)

*Ms Money*

Thanks for that MSFTie - will do


----------

